# Auto Finesse vs Black Evo FQ



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all :wave: not been around much this week as i have been stashed away working on a R32 and this little beauty, well it is now but it was looking a little sorry for its self paint wise when it came in, i got a last min cancelation but then around 10mins latter a call from the own of this Evo asking if i could get it done before the weekend (touch for me and the owner), 2 hours or so latter the car was dropped off at the work shop:thumb: immediately you could see it was running a few goodys and once inside you the paint told a tail of "hand car wash" terror:lol:, i set to work on it the very next morning, Full perfection detail Enjoy:

As it stood at 7am on Wednesday morning:










Any


















First job was the engine bay:

Any electrics and intakes where covered up cling film is a god send for this job then Pre soaked with G101, left a few minutes and the agitated with a long reach radiator brush and finally rinsed off with the jet wash taking care not to force water on any delicate components:
































































Then on to the door and boot shuts etc with the same set up, G101 and a long reach radiator brush then rinsed off:




























Now it was time to set to work on the wheels and arches, Auto Glym power max 3 was used to soak the wheel arches and Auto Smart, smart wheels for the wheels, all rinsed and then reapplied ready for scrubbing clean, arches with a vikan brush, wheels & calipers with a EZ detail and SV brush:


















































































Then i set about getting the paint work its self clean, a good pre soak with Valet Pro Citrus TRF to the grubbier areas, then a foaming with Auto Glym power max 3/SSF mix, pressure rinsed and re-foamed ready to be washed TBM with AS auto wash and a Z sponge, all dried off with a miracle drier and air line to blow out all the panel gaps:














































Ah finally indoors nearly 3 hours it took just the wash stage  but dam its clean 










To be totally honest after doing the machine polishing work the previous day on the R32 it did not really want to have start machining again today so i turned my attention to the interior, firstly a good vacuuming and dusting down, remove the mats etc, and down to the cleaning:





































The carpets, pedals etc where treated with Auto Smart Brisc in a pump sprayer mixed with warm water and scrubbed with various brushes to get in all the groves, the vaced:




























The Plastics, trim and dash where cleaned with G101 and a small brush & MF:























































Half leather seats where treated with AS Brisc also and agitated with the small brush and then also vaced off with the wet n dry vac:














































All plastic trim was treated with 303 aerospace protectant & leather treated with Glipton conditioner:










And then finally for the interior the mats where cleaned with AS Brisc:





































From this:










To this:



















And that was that first day of work on this car over  the following morning i turned my attention to the paint work and this was no small job all be the paint soft it was also thin and very very SWIRLY :doublesho this was really taking the depth away from the finish and hiding the awesome fine blue and red flake the paint had in it:




























The Bonnet had just been resprayed and some nice holograms:










Firstly i clayed the paint with Swissol paint rubber (the old one i have a few left over and i find it good stuff) it removed a fair bit of contamination, mainly tar even tho i had gone over the lower parts twice with tardis:



















Now a few PTG reading where taken just to get a jist for whats what and see if there where any areas i need to be extra careful on, these read all over the place but with the majority being 70 -100 microns, as most know im still getting used to the posi 200 and im fast finding that it wont always split the layers, but i have persevered and i can get some very accurate and clear readings from it now, and im never playing blind on bumpers etc now, so that puts me in a more confident frame of mind while working rather than backing off on some correction where i never used to be-able to get readings.



















The bonnet had sen a few coats of paint in its time :doublesho










After testing a few polish/pad combos, i had to settle For the Menz ip 3.02 on a 3M polishing pad despite it leaving holograms it was needed to cut down enough to get full correction, most areas needed 2 hits and the a good following up with 106fa on a LC finessing pad to remove any holograms left by the IP:














































50/50 on the rear QT in light and no light:




























Just to show the results of paint correction are not only visible close up:










Drivers door:



















Bonnet:



















Side of rear wing:



















N/S door:



















Rear Bumper:



















In total it took me 21 hours to correct the paint alone, some areas i had to leave RDS in as the paint thickness would just not allow them to be removed safely.

The car was then dusted down and the paint had a good wipe down with Last touch, before i applied the first coat of Swsivax BoS via foam applicator x 2 coats 2h between:



















Wheels sealed with Poorboys wheel sealant:



















Door shuts where polished by hand and Klasse AIO, and then coated with the BoS also:



















By this time it was about ready to lay down the second coat of BoS to the paint, i left this on over night, now 11pm and i need to finish off in the AM before my Client collects at 7.30 AM  i was at the work shop but 6am (had a cupa and a little browse on the forums before getting to work tho ) buffed off the coat of wax left on over night off and its starting to look right :










Tyres dressed with Chemical Guys New look gel:










Exhaust with Autosol and Wire wool:




























Any under bonnet paint work was polished by had with klasse, and the metal work with Autosol:














































A few checks and a final wipe down and we are good to go just in time as the owner turned up :thumb:










After 34 hours graft on 1 car this is how it all came out :


















































































Thanks for reading all that lot and i hope you enjoyed it, im sorry some of the pics are not great but i just kept the little point and click in my pocket and blasted away as i worked:thumb:

As always all comments and questions are welcome

James B


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Thats just amazing! 21h machine polishing :doublesho 

Looks very very good mate!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

amazing work James as usual. stunning finish on an amazing colour.


----------



## rosscoe (Mar 6, 2007)

wow, the 50/50 shots are a revelation - especially the one from slightly further back.

just out of interest do you show the customer the before and after shots?? always interested to know customers thoughts as well


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Fantastic ! :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

holy [email protected]s some detailed work!!! well done.

how much would a detail like that cost??


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

wow.just wow. great correction and one of the best 50/50 shots i've seen. good job mate.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks great mate. Was the owner happy?

Did he notice that you had stolen one of his wheels? (2nd from last pic)

One thing though. When you cleeaned the wheels, what is the brown stuff on the inside, under the caliper?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

No other word for it James than 'Superb'. 

Its the little things that set apart the men from the boys like the shot of the microfibre hooked round the back of the wheel spoke to get at the back. 

Curious as to where you got your Porsche and BMW banners from on your walls. They set things off nicely. :thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Excellent work, nice attention to detail. :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats some amazing work, great attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks lads it appreciated :thumb:



richjohnhughes said:


> holy [email protected]s some detailed work!!! well done.
> 
> how much would a detail like that cost??


Comon you know i cant tell you that  that will stay between me ad my client you can get a rough idea of costing on my web site, in the services page the bottom service "perfection detail"



paddy328 said:


> Looks great mate. Was the owner happy?
> 
> Did he notice that you had stolen one of his wheels? (2nd from last pic)
> 
> One thing though. When you cleeaned the wheels, what is the brown stuff on the inside, under the caliper?


the wheel went back in the boot 

that brown stuff it tar i sprayed the wheel with it after rinsing, that all went after the foam and final rinse



Krystal-Kleen said:


> No other word for it James than 'Superb'.
> 
> Its the little things that set apart the men from the boys like the shot of the microfibre hooked round the back of the wheel spoke to get at the back.
> 
> Curious as to where you got your Porsche and BMW banners from on your walls. They set things off nicely. :thumb:


Il PM you a link latter  there pretty sweet hu


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

love the car  , nice job


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

James that is simply inspirational as per usual, always love reading your write ups.

I hope the owner was pleased cos he shoud be.

Top work
Gav


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top job the car now looks stunning! The 50/50 shots really show how well you have corrected the paint. :buffer: Amazing attention to detail.:thumb:


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow that is awesome great work, write up and pics, car looks well spec'd up as well.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

james b said:


> Il PM you a link latter  there pretty sweet hu


Excellent:thumb:

Just noticed the rad on the FQ as well "APS". Top people


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Stellar work!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good James, positector enjoying its 1st DW appearance?!

Tim


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

great job, love those cars, AP's look really good, is that a custom manifold?


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> great job, love those cars, AP's look really good, is that a custom manifold?


put it this way its fairly expensive !

james what a job mate shame i couldnt do this one with ya 

well tempted to get one of these after seeing this one and after seeing a few down southend lastnight


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Looks like it as the std one has heatshield over it


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ST dan said:


> well tempted to get one of these after seeing this one and after seeing a few down southend lastnight


you gona sell the st already ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like a full-race mani. Good work.


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

james b said:


> you gona sell the st already ? :lol: :lol:


maybe 

car still doesnt feel that quick to me ?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

thats cos there not lol  should have brought a VXR


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

james b said:


> thats cos there not lol  should have brought a VXR


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks like a great job. There's an FQ400 where I work in that kind of state too.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

magic919 said:


> Looks like a great job. There's an FQ400 where I work in that kind of state too.


Give him my number then mate  :thumb:

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

james you got the vid of the test sealant ?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer il post it latter in another thread


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

cool edit the swearing


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

ST dan said:


> apparently that manifold costs 3.5k
> 
> james what a job mate shame i couldnt do this one with ya
> 
> well tempted to get one of these after seeing this one and after seeing a few down southend lastnight


btw, wtf kind of manifold is it meant to be for 3.5k?! (other than inconel)


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

great work. Was great in the flesh and the colour was lovely


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly awesome.

That's some of the best 50/50 i've seen 

Your attention to detail is up there with the best James.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice detail mate looks really good.:thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

james b said:


> thats cos there not lol  should have brought a VXR


Should have bought a DC5 - VXR's love that understeeeeee(omg)eeeeeer :lol:

Awesome job on that Evo :thumb:


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

what an amazing turn around that was.. how bad was that before!!!!


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome! Truely one of the most inspiring details i've seen posted on here.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

awesome job once again Jamesy:thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice work.

How do you polish the area under the rear spoiler? 

Can you fit your G220 / rotary under it? If not, how do you remove defects in this area?


----------



## spike like mike (Feb 24, 2008)

AWESOME with a capital "AWE"

I am the owner and all I can say is the hugest thanks to James the car is stunning.

It has never looked this good.

Needess to say James will be getting loads fo reccomendations from me:thumb: I met up with freinds at the weekend and they would not beleive the finish.

Lets get the Range booked in ASAP.

Thanks again.:thumb: 

Awwweeeeeeeeeeeesome and then some!


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

dont need a taxi do ya mate  

got me wheels sorted today  lol


----------



## spike like mike (Feb 24, 2008)

ST dan said:


> dont need a taxi do ya mate
> 
> got me wheels sorted today  lol


Nice one, thanks again for the lift buddy.

Bet your happy now they dont feel like they are gonna fall off:lol:

Had a RR on saturday morning made 370bhp(at the wheels:devil: ) and 465ft/lb.


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

spike like mike said:


> Nice one, thanks again for the lift buddy.
> 
> Bet your happy now they dont feel like they are gonna fall off:lol:
> 
> Had a RR on saturday morning made 370bhp(at the wheels:devil: ) and 465ft/lb.


gotta say mate its a very nice car, went and bought a copy of banzai today


----------



## spike like mike (Feb 24, 2008)

ST dan said:


> gotta say mate its a very nice car, went and bought a copy of banzai today


The "call of the darkside" is strong:lol:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

spike like mike said:


> The "call of the darkside" is strong:lol:


  ha ha


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

spike like mike said:


> AWESOME with a capital "AWE"
> 
> I am the owner and all I can say is the hugest thanks to James the car is stunning.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate im glad your chuffed with it:thumb: when ever your ready with the range just give me a call


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

James

First class work - outstanding improvement

Sorry for the newbie question but why do you use Klasse all-in-one on the door shuts? Is it that it is good applied by hand and therefore is "right" for these areas that the machines can't get to?

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb work as ever JB


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

James suberb work and stunnig finish! you have really stepped up ur game recently and the finish is constitantly there to prove it well done indeedie!"


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Amazing! What a superb job and one of the nicest Evos I have seen, espcially after your work!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> James
> 
> First class work - outstanding improvement
> 
> ...


IIRC it contains mild abrasives, so good for areas a machine cant reach, will be easier to work and won't need going over again once finished with anymore sealant at a guess.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

that looks stunning awesome turn around :thumb::thumb:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job as always


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

the use of Klasse is, its god a good bit of cleaning power, ( i did machine the bits of the door shuts i could get to, then coated those parts and the parts i can not get to with the klasse, that is also the reason for the MF app as it give a little more bit via that, also as said its a 1 hit product i dont need to be going over it again with wax sealants etc etc all over just te main parts, the hinges etc just get the 1 hit


----------



## spike like mike (Feb 24, 2008)

James,

Just a quickie reccomendations please on Washmit and mild shampoo and a drying towels.

2 bucket method as you said.

Im gonna have a go at washing the car myself:lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

great work jimbo

looks mean as fook

bet she likes a drink though!!

:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning james!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

spike like mike said:


> James,
> 
> Just a quickie reccomendations please on Washmit and mild shampoo and a drying towels.
> 
> ...


here mate this is what you want

mit : http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,70,toView_269.html

shampoo: http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,69,toView_234.html there is a smaller size but that is a better deal IMO

towel : http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_323.html

They will keep it swirl free, as i said tho most of it is technique, regularly rinse the mit, use 2 buckets and jet wash as much dirt off the car as pos before washing at all, also you wont need to put any pressure on the mit as you wash 

If you need any more help just give me a call or email etc:thumb:

Also if you are coming to the meet on teh first at my place you will be able to pick all that lot up - the postage and a little discount too :thumb:

james B


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Words fail me, stunning.


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

stunning work mate, love those wheels too


----------



## spike like mike (Feb 24, 2008)

james b said:


> here mate this is what you want
> 
> mit : http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,70,toView_269.html
> 
> ...


Nice one matey...

Can you order them bits up for me please...

2 wash mits and 2 drying towels please and cleaner.

I will see you on Saturday in a "dirty" car:wall:

Are there any demonstartions going on? I would'nt mind the car having a clean if there are lots of people doing demo's - I dont mind paying:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I will sort the wash out for you mate . yes there will be demos and serious performance are coming down and im sure he will have those bits with him. also Dom from Dodo juice will be down to


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Cracking job as always mate! gotta love Evo's and their thin/inconsistant paint huh?


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

you take real pride in your work, seems like you enjoy handing over transformed cars to the owners, credit to you james its a superb detail.


----------

